

What's A Non-Programmer To Do? (Advanced) - spencerfry
http://spencerfry.com/whats-a-non-programmer-to-do-advanced
Doh. Wrong link.<p>Can a mod please change it to:<p>http://spencerfry.com/whats-a-non-programmer-to-do-advanced
======
ABrandt
Comparing this with his original post[1] is a fantastic illustration of how
the business aspect of a growing startup isn't necessarily an issue of scale,
but of the role itself. In the earlier stages, his job was to do whatever
didn't involve firing up a terminal. Write some copy, take a phone call, etc
etc whatever it took to keep the developer's happy and focused. Now managing
something like payroll, contracts. and the rest is a whole new ballgame. Its
great to learn from his ability to adapt.

Thank you, Spencer. You're an inspiration to aspiring tech Entrepreneurs out
there too stupid to program ;)

\--

[1] <http://spencerfry.com/whats-a-non-programmer-to-do>

------
spencerfry
<http://spencerfry.com/whats-a-non-programmer-to-do-advanced>

The article link is wrong. The problem of sticking "Advanced" on the end of a
URL. :)

Can a mod edit it, please?

~~~
sachitgupta
Thanks for writing this Spencer. I asked about "What does a biz person do at a
startup" at the YC meetup; and your earlier article was brought up. Awesome
sequel!

